# Richmond, VA Sept 21?



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

I will be in Richmond for a little bit and would really enjoy a herf with some of you Virginia folk. It looks like Sun Sept 21 is the only weekend day that I will be in town, so that looks like the best bet for me. If anyone is interested, post here and we can start nailing down time and place. Hopefully I will get to meet some of you soon:ss


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

Hmmm, I might have to be on my way up to Northern Virginia that day--won't know for a few weeks, but will try to keep it open. :tu 

Where ya coming in from?


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Kaisersozei said:


> Hmmm, I might have to be on my way up to Northern Virginia that day--won't know for a few weeks, but will try to keep it open. :tu
> 
> Where ya coming in from?


Maui


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Looks like I might be able to make it down for that day  I'm always up for a herf


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

I haven't been to Ricmond in over a year. What would be a good place to herf? I am staying at my parents' otherwise I would be happy to host it.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

I and at least one other will be at Havana Connections in Midlothian (corner of Courthouse Rd and Midlothian Trnpk) at 1PM on Sunday 9/21. If the mood strikes this may carry over into a dinner herf too.

Hope to see a few of you other BOTL and SOTL there:ss


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

I'll try to make it. Kaisersozei, HK3 and I herfed last 2 Sundays ago at the Havana Connections south of Richmond. Very nice store. If you will update this thread I'll try to make it. About a 2 hour run for me on the bike.


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

dannyboy said:


> I and at least one other will be at Havana Connections in Midlothian (corner of Courthouse Rd and Midlothian Trnpk) at 1PM on Sunday 9/21. If the mood strikes this may carry over into a dinner herf too.
> 
> Hope to see a few of you other BOTL and SOTL there:ss


Sounds good, I still have it penciled in so hopefully I won't have to head out of town early that week.

If you have any flexibility in the location, you might want to think about the other Havana Connections here:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=178348

The lounge area is bigger at that shop and there are a number of restaurants very close by. Just something to think about. :2


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

That would be better for me, a touch closer. Plus Kyle has some Camachos I need.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Kaisersozei said:


> Sounds good, I still have it penciled in so hopefully I won't have to head out of town early that week.
> 
> If you have any flexibility in the location, you might want to think about the other Havana Connections here:
> 
> ...


That location looks great to me, only about 5 minutes difference. I may not be checking in here too much, as I will be traveling around Virginia and then to Michigan, and I am not sure about the internet situation where I will be. I will definitely be there at 1pm on Sun 9/21. Just to be clear here is the location and map for everyone:

Havana Connections
Swift Creek
13137 Rittenhouse Rd
Midlothian, VA 23112
Phone: 804-249-5000

Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm still trying to make it - the seems to think I need to do some lawn chores. I may just piss her off....


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Saturday bump for the Herf. I will be there about 1200 and wil be bringing two noobs to CS and herfing.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Volt said:


> Saturday bump for the Herf. I will be there about 1200 and wil be bringing two noobs to CS and herfing.


*Dont forget to take a camera and get your photo in front of the wooden Indian! *


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

hk3 said:


> *Dont forget to take a camera and get your photo in front of the wooden Indian! *


:tu :ss


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok, I and a new guy was there.....


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Volt said:


> Ok, I and a new guy was there.....


You went this weekend? I will be there next Sunday, the 21st...hopefully you can make it then too


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Crap - I mixed my weekends. Two weekends in a row will be tough.... Let me take the wife to dinner.... We'll see.

Bought a ton of sticks - still a great store.


----------



## dannyboy (Sep 7, 2005)

Reminder bump...gonna be there on Sunday at 1 hope to see some others there too.


----------

